# Wireless Tether



## fishfood

Anyone know if Wifi tether (any version) will work with this phone? Doesn't appear to be a lot in the way of development for this phone, so there's probably not a lot out there who can test (or HAVE tested) this, but any input would be appreciated!


----------



## knightcrusader

The Wireless Tether for Root Users should work with it, I was using both the 2.0.7 and 3.0.0 beta versions while camping out for Black Friday and they both worked for my group and I. I couldn't get WEP to work, but access control apparently does.

It may throw an error about not being able to set it to "adhoc mode" but it still works regardless.


----------



## icebear

anybody know why when i enable wifi tether to do a quick xbox live update my data connection goes away rly fast and then i have to restart my phone.... and even then i will only get 4G for a couple mins and then switchs to 3G and stays on that


----------



## knightcrusader

icebear said:


> anybody know why when i enable wifi tether to do a quick xbox live update my data connection goes away rly fast and then i have to restart my phone.... and even then i will only get 4G for a couple mins and then switchs to 3G and stays on that


There is a 4G data network problem that Verizon is currently working on. Its been causing the behavior on our phone as well as other 4G handsets.


----------



## p_025

Every Wifi Tether app I've tried throws some error or other. But it still seems to work. I'm going to keep using Barnacle right now, WEP encryption works with it by the way, just ignore the errors that pop up.


----------



## hypnote

I've installed Open Garden (it's free in the market) on the couple of Stratospheres I've rooted and it's worked flawlessly. If it doesn't connect the first time, stop wifi sharing and start it again via Open Garden.


----------



## meshaq

having issue with barnacle and open garden says phone not rooted cannot find exec:su??????????? ideas?


----------



## meshaq

found out was using the SU for doughnut not gingerbread os


----------



## icebear

just wondering if there is a fix for this, PDAnet works just fine for tethering but when i use wifi tether it seems the only thing that can connect to it is my xbox, my laptop,and my gfs HTC phone can not use my wifi, with my xperia play it worked just fine, is there a fix for this? it seems i get errors when i start up any wifi tether app


----------



## gdog1977

The only one that has worked for me is the FoxFi, however when running your status bar will disappear requiring a reboot.


----------



## srsbns

Does anyone know if any wireless tether app supports infrastructure mode?


----------



## dhchiang

Foxfi worked for me, but now it costs money. One of the points of rooting was to enable what the phone should do already. now that foxfi is not free (for unlimited use) what tether app are people using (for rooted phones) Open garden and wifi tether with root seem to have problems loading the wifi driver and setting ad hoc mode. I have tried a couple of times, and the phone doesn't show up when I try to connect with it using another phone.


----------



## Crystawth

foxfi works great. rooted or not. if you're looking for something free.. you just won't find anything as good from what i've seen. sometimes it's just easier to fork over the cash.

what sets foxfi apart is that it allows the phone to be seen as an access point instead of an adhoc device. worth it i think.


----------

